

Ask HN: How do I go about creating a simple discussion platform? - mansigandhi

Hi folks,<p>My father has a non-profit org called Manthan (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manthanindia.com&#x2F;). They have a healthy amount of article sharing + discussion on their Facebook and Yahoo group. I&#x27;m looking to start off a segment for high schoolers, Manthan for Teenagers, and want to move that and the above to an independent discussion platform for various reasons.<p>What is a good (= easy, simple, clean) way to create a platform like HN? Are there existing solutions, possibly open source, that I could build off? Even a plug-in would work. I couldn&#x27;t find anything myself.<p>Any help is appreciated!
======
sathley
Hey, Manthan seems like a great platform. For your discussion platform you
could check out [http://www.appyoda.io/](http://www.appyoda.io/) We are a Pune
based startup in the Backend as a Service arena. Appyoda is an application we
built on our platform. Do give it a try.

~~~
mansigandhi
Thanks sathley -- we should connect. My startup, Shoutt, also also in the Q&A
space! Edit: appyoda is, not appacitive. So not the same space.

appyoda looks great btw. And so does appacitive. (sort of like Parse?) Though,
I'm looking for something more HN like, built for longer discussions.

------
ctindall
[http://slashcode.com/](http://slashcode.com/)

This is the perl that powers slashdot, among other things. I'd say it's
sufficiently HN-like to take a look at if that's what your would like.

~~~
mansigandhi
Awesome, thanks! let me take a look at it.

